# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Zabočko rodilište?

## Fana

Pozdrav od tek pridružene forumašice!

Pratim forum već dugo, dugo, ali još uvijek nisam našla ni jedan komentar o rodilištu u Zaboku. 

To rodilište mi je najbliže po mjestu stanovanja, tamo radi i moj ginekolog koji je ujedno i porodničar pa mi se čini prirodno da rodim u Zaboku.

Ono što znam o toj bolnici:

mala, skučena, djeca su s majkama u sobi, godišnje se rađa oko 1000 djece (nema gužve nikad, znači), sestre su izuzetno ljubazne,  kronični nedostatak novca (npr. WC papira se rijetko nađe, ili, od tri UZV u bolnici tek sam jednom dobila sličicu bebice jer - nema papira za printanje), svi jedva čekaju preseljenje u novu zgradu koja je dovršena, ali neopremljena.


Ima li neka koja je rodila u Zaboku i voljna je podijeliti na forumu to iskustvo?
Kakav je stav doktora i babica prema epiziotomiji?
Ima li neka koja nije dobila drip pri porodu?
Rađa se ležećki, na boku, kako?
Kada majka dobije dijete prvi put za podoj?
Smiju li očevi u rađaonu?

Ovo su samo neka pitanja, a imam ih milijun. Namjeravam detaljno o tome sa svojim doktorom, a do tada, molim dobru dušu za pokoju informaciju o Zaboku!

Pozdrav!

----------


## samba

Ja spadam pod zabočko rodilište, ali hvala lijepo! Svašta sam se naslušala, štoviše puno mojih prijateljica je tamo rodilo. Možda da nemam rizične trudnoće, možda i bi, ovako ne!

----------


## Fana

Rado bih čula još koju informaciju iz prve (ma može i druge i treće   :Smile:  ) ruke.

Zar nitko nema nešto konkretno o Zaboku?

----------


## petarpan

isto kao i samba... iz druge ruke, znam nekolicinu mojih koje su rodile tamo...zadovoljne jedino što su bebe bile stalno s njima i što su sestre ljubazne...

ostalo-čista katastrofa....jedna je jedva živu glavu izvukla...

----------


## Anemona

Isto spadam pod "Zabočku bolnicu", ali sam rodila u Vinogradskoj radi komplikacija u trudnoći. Prijateljica je rodila u Zaboku, znam da je pohvalila što su bebe stalno s mamama, a negativna strana je da otac ne može biti na porodu, ogromna gužva u sobama, babinjače su često na pomoćnim krevetima, ne podupiru svi dojenje, navodno je samo jedna sestra strašno zainteresirana za dojenje, porod samo u ležečem položaju, uglavnom s dripom, a i nisam čula da bi prvorotka izbjegla epi. E sad to je samo njezino iskustvo. Ja mislim da za svaku bolnicu pola žena misli da je najbolja na svijetu, a pola da je najgora, nažalost moraš sama odlučiti, pa što bude bude. U svakom slučaju želim ti puno sreće i porod baš kakav si želiš.  :Smile:

----------


## Fana

Hvala na informacijama.

Kako stvari sada stoje, rodit ću u Zaboku, ako bude sreće i novca iz proračuna, u novoj bonici.
Naravno, izvijestit ću ako je bilo. Samo se strpite 5 mjeseci   :Wink:

----------


## jaguar

Fana!

Pitanje je dal bu se Bračak za 5 mjeseci otvoril'...
Kolko su moja saznjanja,već je trebal biti otvoren od Uskrsa ove godine,pa ih je 2 puta komisija odbila zbog nedostataka...
Držim fige da buš tam rodila,jer ak buš tu di je sad rodilište....ufff....

Moj primjer:

Ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj,nakon kaj sam se uvjerila da je Zabok živa koma! Pošto zadnjih 2 tjedna moraš redovito hodat na CTG (uređaj koji prati djetetovo srčeko i trudove),meni je to bila frka non stop tj. svaka 2 dana jurit za Zgb. pa sam odlučila tu pretragu radit u Zaboku,jer mi je bliže a i nije mi se dalo po onim vrućinama koje su bile putovat za Zgb.
E,kad sam ja vidla da je tam po 7-8 žena u sobi...da se pretraga CTG radi u HODNIKU,na krevetu! svi prolaze,žene,doktori,čistačice i gledaju te ko da si z Marsa...još ti i znaju nekaj skomentirat...NE HVALA...

a i ...ja sam ipak za to da se beba donese i odnese...da imam malo vremena za odmor...meni bi bilo naporno non stop biti sa bebom...čak i u Vinogradskoj su bebice jaaaako često s tobom...al ipak od 11 navečer pa do 5 ujutro se stigneš kolko tolko odmorit i naspavat...

uglavnom,moja iskustva sa Zabokom nisu nešto vrla....
ali znam jako puno doktora:
ZADRO
MARINČIĆ
FUREŠ
MALINAC
ŠENJUG

nisu tak loši...
samo kaj vole DRIP - i to jako!
Dok su mene u Vinogradskoj forsirali da moj organizam sam potakne trudove i da sve ide svojim prirodnim tijekom,ovi u Zaboku fole isforsirat stvari, sa odgovorom...."nemamo vremena"...

ahhh...kaj ćeš...

želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## Lotos

Nije ŠENJUG već ŠANJUG  -ispravka. A jel radi još uvijek izvrsni dr.Alvir?
Osobno mislim da ekipa čuda radi s obzirom na uvjete. Moraš biti čarobnjak da u onim uvjetima uopće funkcioniraš.

----------


## jaguar

Da,Šanjug...pardonček...
Dr. Alvira nisam ni upoznala,al mi veli frendica da je izvrstan!
Njega vise tam nema,,,...

nemam pojma

----------


## voleksmolek

Fana, sve ovisi o tome kaj želiš i kaj možeš prihvatiti. Ako si zadovoljna s aktivno vođenim porodom, Zabok je u redu, uz opasku da su materijalni uvjeti lošiji, ali ima rooming-in, kaj Vinogradska nema. Ako te zanima prirodni porod, ni Rijeka, ni Varaždin nisu na kraj svijeta. Platiš benzin i autoput, a tri dana se može bit i bez posjeta ak je tvojima daleko. Ja probala, može se to i isplati se (iza prirodnog poroda trebalo mi je dva sata da se oporavim).
Treba ti samo uputnica za rodilište na kojoj tvoj ginić može napisati bilo koje rodilište u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Lotos

Moja iskustva. Porod u Petrovoj, dijete cijeli dan s tobom u sobi, jedino ti ga uzmu poslije zadnjeg podoja navečer npr. oko 11 h i vrate oko 5 na jutarnje hranjenje. Rodila sam na carski i taj mi je režim jako odgovarao jer sam se ipak koliko toliko kroz noć naspavala i odmorila. U sobi nas je bilo 3.
U Zaboku su smještene i one koje su rodile (s dječicom naravno) i one koje su imale spontane (na žalost to sam bila ja)i to nije bilo nimalo ugodno - naprotiv. Cijelu noć slušati bebe i mame i mučenja oko hranjenja i uspavljivanja - a ti u komi. Mislim da i njima nije bilo lako zbog mene. Inače sve ostalo što se tiče ljudskosti osoblja i med. pomoći ok.

----------


## Fana

Čula sam da bude u novoj bonici i kade za rađanje i stolčića (to mene posebno zanima) i kupaonice za svaku sobu i posebni boksovi za rađanje... Uglavnom, ono što je za sadašnju bolnicu znanstvena fantastika.

Nadam se samo da će se preseliti do ožujka.




> E,kad sam ja vidla da je tam po 7-8 žena u sobi...da se pretraga CTG radi u HODNIKU,na krevetu! svi prolaze,žene,doktori,čistačice i gledaju te ko da si z Marsa...još ti i znaju nekaj skomentirat...NE HVALA...


Ovo sam vidjela prije godinu-dvije kad sam prolazila od ambulante do ultrazvuka. Tada još nisam bila upućena pa sam mislila da je to predrađaona i da te jadne žene čekaju za rodit u hodniku.    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## div

Ja sam jedna koja je rodila u Zaboku.S obzirom u kakvom je stanju bolnica još se osoblje dobro snalazi.Znači, sve je u redu ako ti je trudnoća i porod ok.Ja sam imala problema u trudnoći, u 26 tj sam malo prokrvarila,ležala sam 1 tj. dobila sam komentar od dr.da ako će doći do komplikacija da će me poslati u PETROVU .(hvala bogu nije ih bilo).Znači,sve super ako je trudnoća ok pa i porod jer ja mislim da ako dođe do kakvih komplikacija oni šalju u ZG jer  nemaju takve uređaje i opremu kao u tim večim rodilištima.Ajde još se izdrži ta gužva u sobama ,ali nedaj bože da se kaj zakomplicira :/ 
Valjda će na Bračku biti ipak bolje  :Kiss:  Sretno
Fana javi se kako je prošlo   :Bye:  

___________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Fana

Novosti o preseljenju u novu zgradu bolnice u Zaboku:

bila danas na tečaju za trudnice i tamo su nam rekli da bi se rodilište moglo preseliti za 2 mjeseca  :D Što znači da ću ja svakako roditi u novoj bolnici, čak ako i kasne mjesec, dva   :Smile:  

Inače, ako nekoga zanima, na tečaju su nam rekli da je jedini mogući položaj za rađanje onaj u krevetu na leđima. Ako trudnici treba, onda podignu naslon. I to je sva raskoš  :/ U novoj bolnici će biti kada i stolčić, ali ne odmah nego bogtepitaj kad.

Na tečaju su bile sestre, mlada ginekologica, pedijatrica i fizioterapeutkinja  (dio o vježbama za trudnice i kako disati je meni bio zanimljiv jer mi je bio nov). 
Zagnjavila sam opet sve oko sebe sa svojiom strahom od epiziotomije pa sam dobila odgovor da se na licu mjesta s babicom dogovorim o svojim željama oko rezanja međice. 
Među brošurama koje smo dobile se našla i Rodina "Što budući roditelji moraju znati?". Ostale su bile uglavnom o dojenju, što mi je super jer izgleda da zbilja inzistiraju na tome da svaka žena može dojiti.

----------


## petarpan

> Među brošurama koje smo dobile se našla i Rodina "Što budući roditelji moraju znati?". Ostale su bile uglavnom o dojenju, što mi je super jer izgleda da zbilja inzistiraju na tome da svaka žena može dojiti.


za dojenje sam i ja čula da su jako prodojeće nastrojeni, te da se većina sestara  stvarno jako trudi pomoći oko dojenja...  :Smile:

----------


## Mamica Anica

> Ima li neka koja je rodila u Zaboku i voljna je podijeliti na forumu to iskustvo?
> Kakav je stav doktora i babica prema epiziotomiji?
> Ima li neka koja nije dobila drip pri porodu?
> Rađa se ležećki, na boku, kako?
> Kada majka dobije dijete prvi put za podoj?
> Smiju li očevi u rađaonu?
> 
> Ovo su samo neka pitanja, a imam ih milijun. Namjeravam detaljno o tome sa svojim doktorom, a do tada, molim dobru dušu za pokoju informaciju o Zaboku!



bok. ako sam dobro shvatila ti trebaš roditi u drugom mjesecu. ja sam svoju prvu curicu rodila u zabočkom rodilištu. obzirom na uvjete koje imaju  doktori i babice daju sve od sebe.moram osobno pohvaliti babicu vlatku. što se tiče dripa svi ga dobe. koliko sve zavisi o jačini tvojih trudova.rađaš ležečki, a dok porod ne krene ležiš u pravilu na ljevom boku. tateki ne smiju ići  u rađaonu jer nema mjesta za sve. bebu na prvi podoj dobiješ nakon nekih desetak minuta. a kaj se tiče epi. toga u zaboku nema. imaju samo spinalnu. da imaju epi. ja bi i drugo rodila u zaboku. doktori su svi više manje o.k. ja ti mogu preporučiti doktora viskovića. tolko od mene. nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla.

----------


## CIARA

ja sam rodila u Zaboku prije 6 godina i neću nikog plašiti samo ću reći da su me ostavili samu u rađaoni tako dugo dok nije glavica već izlazila van jer su morali popiti kavu. Ako se ikada odlučim na drugo dijete neće biti rođeno u Zaboku.

----------


## Fana

Hvala, Mamica Anica, na informacijama. Sve se to poklapa s onim što sam do sad čula o Zaboku - tipični medikalizirani porodi. Protiv kojeg ću se boriti rukama i nogama. 

CIARA, žao mi je što si imala loše iskustvo na prvom porodu. (Iako bih ja možda i radije da me ostave na miru nego da mi šibaju drip, prokidaju vodenjak, ručno šire i sl.)

Za one koje ipak idu roditi u Zabok, preseljenje u novu bolnicu je 22. veljače. U novinama je bio objavljen raspored selidbe pojedinih odjela.

----------


## Fana

22. veljače 2008. godine   :Laughing:  da ne bi bilo zabune

----------


## div

Želim ti što lakši porod  :Smile:  

____________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## div

Eto ovih dana sam čula da se seli ginekologija iz stare bolnice u Zaboku u novoizgrađenu bolnicu na Bračku.Nadam se  da će se time povečati broj poroda i bebača u našem Zagorju. :D 

________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Fana

Bolnica se selila odjel po odjel ovih dana, a rodilište se seli sutra!
Bila sam danas u staroj zgradi na onom legendarnom CTG-u koji se radi u bolničkom hodniku, a oko mene majstori šrafaju, skidaju televizore sa zidova, sestre nose krevete, muving...  
Ipak će mi se ostvariti želja da rodim u novoj bonici. 
 :D

----------


## Mamica Anica

Fana puno sreće i da sve prođe čim brže i lakše. nadam se da će ti biti babica Vlatka na porodu. javi se da nam napišeš kako je prošlo, sve o bebi i naravno tebi. da, i kakvo nam je novo rodilište. čujem da je prekrasno.  :Love:

----------


## div

Pridružujem se  :Love:  

_________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Gogica 24

Fana vjerojatno si već rodila, a ja tek sad vidjela post. Uglavnom, ja sam svo četvero rodila u Zaboku, prvi put je bilo groooozno, nitko da te pogleda. Kakvi su uvjeti bili u staroj bolnici još su dobro funkcionirali. Svakako su za pohvalu Dr. Maričić, Dr. Fureš, Šimiću u ruke ni za živu glavu,  ostali su onako, ovisi kakav im je dan. Najbolji koji je ikad bio u toj bolnici DR. ALVIR više ne radi kod njih nego na institutu u Zg. Najbolja babica sestra Branka i sestra Vlatka, u dječijoj sobi sestra Vesna Ban ali i druge sestre iz dječije sobe su jako dobre za njih sve pohvale. Jedna na odjelu mi se jaaaako zamjerila  :Evil or Very Mad:  , zločesta je. eto iščekujem tvoj izvještaj o novoj bolnici  :Smile:

----------


## Fana

*Gogica 24*, hvala na informacijama!  :D 
I u pravi čas, trebala bih roditi u subotu. (Imam doduše neki filing da to neće tako skoro)
Inače, nova bolnica izgleda odlično. Za razliku od starog rodilišta, koje bi cijelo stalo u jedan hodnik nove bolnice. Naravno, oprema je stara  :/

----------


## CIARA

e sad da se ja nadovežem, 
svi su govorili - samo ne roditi kad je Šimić i baš sam ga potrefila
bio je malo ljut jer je baš pio kavu kad se meni rađalo 
 :Rolling Eyes:  

ali moram reći da mi je pomogao onako uveliko, prvo su me toliko nadrogorali da mi je sve bilo u magli, a onda se sjećam da mi je ruku položio iznad trbuha i stisnuo (pogurao) bebu van.
nakon tjedan dana sam bila na domu zdravlja jer me boljelo rebro(možda i napuklo)

sve u svemu ja uvijek komentiram da je sve dobro prošlo pa nisam povlačila nikakve dodatne probleme iako sam se uvijek pitala od dva inkubatora jedan nije radio , a moje je djete koristilo drugog- što bi bilo da ga je netko drugi još trebao?

----------


## div

U vezi Šimića svi govore da je dosta grub,porađao je moju šogoricu pa po njezinim komentarima mogu prosuditi da je baš takav.Ja sam za dlaku izbjegla da me on  porađa.Imala sam oko 15 do 7 ujutro jake trudove,dežurna po noći je bila Šanjugica,trebala je otići doma a dolazio je Šimić.Hvala bogu da se mali požurio izaći pa je ona ostala još mene porađati  :Grin:  Navodno da je jako dobar na uzv trudnica.
Ciara imaš sreće da si imala brzi porod jer kod Šimića jako loše prolaze one koje duže rađaju.
Što se tiće ostalog osoblja potpisujem Gogicu 24.

__________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Gogica 24

Da Šimić je super što se tiče uzv-a ako ne pitaš ništa. Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći pitala jel sve u redu s bebom, on šuti, pitala sam jel može reći kaj nosim a on će "magarca"  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Kako sam ga sredila  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nikka

Ja o zabočkoj bolnici mogu reči sve najgore!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Svaka čast dr. Alviru (koji više nije tamo), sestri Vlatki i glavnoj sestri Josipi :D ali ovo ostalo...fujjjj!  :Mad:  

Nisam tamo rodila, već bila na kiretaži 2X, od toga jedna laparaskopija. 
Prvi puta kiretirali pa mi probili maternicu, ajmo drugi dan to sve zamaskirati i napraviti laparaskopiju  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Najgore od svega da sam im skoro umrla jer sam 2 dana zaredom bila pod totalnom anastezijom, rezali me zbog svog neznanja i naravno otpustili me kući kao sve je OK.
Nakon tjedan dana skoro sepsa..da nije bilo jednog divnog dr. u Zagrebu ne znam što bi sa menom bilo, uglavnom taj dr. me spasio  :Smile:  
A da bi priča bila još gora ja od tada nemogu ostati trudna!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Tako da u tu bolnicu nikada više!!!
Zabadava sada njima nova, superopremljena bolnica kad su liječnici totalno nestručni...sestre koma i bezobrazne.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ako imate rizičnu trudnoću ili bilo kakav ozbiljniji ginekološki problem nemojte tamo ići, već potražite pomoć negdje drugdje gdje doktori znaju što rade, gdje nagađaju što ti je!
Uglavnom tamo nikada više!!!

----------


## Gogica 24

Nikka grozno je to što si prošla u toj bolnici  :Sad:  , doista su bili fuj   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Od srca se nadam da ćeš uskoro u svojoj buši nositi malog   :Saint:  . Šaljem ti bezbroj virtualnih   :Love:  .

----------


## Gogica 24

Fana nadam se da je sve prošlo onako kako si htjela   :Kiss:  !

----------


## nikka

> Nikka grozno je to što si prošla u toj bolnici  , doista su bili fuj   . Od srca se nadam da ćeš uskoro u svojoj buši nositi malog   . Šaljem ti bezbroj virtualnih   .


Gogica  :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Fana

Nikka, baš mi je žao što si to proživjela   :Sad:   Držim fige da sve bude dobro.   :Love:  
A ja još nisam rodila. Sad je 41+2 i još čekamo...

----------


## nikka

Fana   :Love:  za tebe i mrvicu u buši  :Kiss:

----------


## Gogica 24

Fana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije tvoja mrvica dođe  :Love:

----------


## Mamica Anica

Fana i mi ti želimo da bebica dođe što prije. sretno. uz tebe smo.

----------


## Gogica 24

Mamice Anice di si ti rodila?  Avatar ti je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mamica Anica

stariju sam rodila u Zaboku, a mlađu u Vinogradskoj. drugi put sam išla u Vinogradsku radi epiduralne. ti si svu dječicu rodila u Zaboku, ili?

----------


## Mamica Anica

Gogica 24 zaboravila sam ti reći hvala.   :Love:

----------


## div

Nikka stvarno si grozno prošla,   :Sad:  
i ja ti želim da što prije imaš u buši malu mrvicu  :Love:  

___________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## nikka

Div hvala  :Love:  
Radimo na bebici punom parom...uz pomoć dobrih doktora (VV) sigurna sam da će taj trenutak doći ubrzo!  :Smile:

----------


## nikka

Zaboravila sam napisati Merkur-Vuk Vrhovac   :Grin:

----------


## Mamica Anica

nikka i mi ti želimo dvije mrve u buši. kod kojeg doktora u Merkur hodaš?

----------


## Felix

curke, tema je Zabocko rodiliste, a ne chatanje i cavrljanje  :Smile:  
molim da se vratite na temu, a cakulanje na PP  :Smile:

----------


## Gogica 24

Ja se ispričavam što smo nesvjesno odlutali s teme  :Embarassed:  .

Dakle Zabočko rodilište. Kolegica bila u novoj bolnici, kaže da sve super, jedino da bi trebalo malo kulture kod nekih doktora (dr.Šimić)

----------


## tulipan32

[quote="nikka"]Ja o zabočkoj bolnici mogu reči sve najgore!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Svaka čast dr. Alviru (koji više nije tamo), sestri Vlatki i glavnoj sestri Josipi :D ali ovo ostalo...fujjjj!  :Mad:  

Prvi puta kiretirali pa mi probili maternicu

A da bi priča bila još gora ja od tada nemogu ostati trudna!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Tako da u tu bolnicu nikada više!!!

Ajmeee...zao mi je kako si prosla...!!!!
Inace sam isto iz Zaboka (tj moji roditeji su), zivim u ZG ali sam rodila u Nizozemskoj...jer me bilo strah roditi u Hrvatskoj :shock: !! Cula sam svakakve price, i nije mi bilo tesko putovati 1400 km samo da mi se beba rodi ziva i zdrava! Drugi puta sam trebala roditi u HR na Svetom Duhu (preko veze ) kod dr Zudeniga, ali hvala lijepa!! Tip me tolko razljutio..rekao da sam  predebela (dobila 18 kg) da mi je beba premala pa da je rizicna trudnoca (beba bila normalna!), i da sigurno imam trudnicki secer (nisam imala) pa da moram svaki dan doci vaditi krv i podhitno na dijetu!!!! Ja u suzama sa mm doma i u soku zaprijetila mm da ako moram roditi kod njega da cu pjesice do NL!! Termin mi je bio 25.12 (Bozic), pa je suprug odmah odlucio da ponovo idemo u NL! Tamo je sve bilo super..proslo u najboljem redu i zivi i zdravi se vratili doma!!
Mislim da bi nasi doktori trebali pothitno na tecaj pristojnosti prema zenama kojima "luduju"hormoni ionako, pa da su ipak malo obzirniji..to bi puno znacilo!! 
Nadam se da ces uskoro zatrudnjeti i otici roditi tamo gdje ces se osijecati sigurno i "pazeno"!!!
Pozdrav, i javi  kad bude mrvica u trbuhu...  :Kiss:

----------


## nikka

Tulipan  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
i nadam se da će nas mrva uskoro iznenaditi  :Heart:

----------


## Gogica 24

Fana čekamo da nam preneseš svoje iskustvo u novoj Zabočkoj bolnici

----------


## lutalica1

Trudnoća s komplikacijama, 2001. god. u starom rodilištu. Prenešena beba 2 tjedna, jaka žutica s infekcijom, u inkubatoru. Bebu nisam vidjela praktički 4 dana (hipotonija,...). 
Doktori? Alvir je otišao, šteta cry:. Ostali prosječni  :Sad:   : 
Sestre - na obuci dojenja najgrublje na svijetu. Ima ih par i zlatnih...
Ali podmitljive strašno, kao da ne rade za plaću! Uvjeti su bili strašni, ali  sada se nadam  porodu u kadi (jednog lijepog dana!) i stolčiću.
Epizotomija kod prvorotkinja, drip teče u potocima. Zašto?
Zašto 24 h s bebom baš sve bez iznimke, jer uvijek iznimki ima??
 :? Kad je kolegica rodila bebu s krvarenjem u mozak, odmah je prebačena u Petrovu. 
Nego, ima li kakvih novih vijesti s Bračaka?

----------


## Fana

Moje iskustvo u zabočkoj bolnici (malo duži post):

Nova zgrada je zbilja lijepa, a ambijent puno znači nakon poroda pa je to veliki plus.

U zabočkoj bolnici su bebe s majkama stalno. Odnose ih na presvlačenje, svaka 4 sata otprilike. Na presvlačenju su oko 20 minuta, a tada majke žure u wc, oprati zube, očešljati kosu ili pojesti ručak. Meni je problem bio što nikad nismo točno znale kad se bebe vraćaju pa se događalo da se nismo stigle izredati na wc-u. Ako se pitate zašto jednostavno nismo piškile dok bebe spavaju, odgovor je da ebu ili dojiš ili spavaš pokraj nje ili buljiš u male prstiće i nosić pa ti ne pada na pamet da izađeš iz prostorije.

U sobama na odjelu babinjača su po tri kreveta i svaka soba ima svoju kupaonicu što je super. Čini mi se, doduše, da su sobe mogle biti i veće. One su OK za tri kreveta za bolesnike u nekim drugim odjelima, ali sobe u babinjačama zapravo imaju 6 kreveta (3 za mama i 3 krevetića za bebe). Mi smo se dosta tiskale, a problem je kad trebaš sići s kreveta, a "zagrađena" si s krevetićima u kojima lakim snom spavaju bebice. 

Odjelne sestre se odmah javljaju na pozive na ona zvona, imale smo i telefon u sobi kojim smo zvale sestre iz "dječje" sobe i nikada nisu bile živčane ili bezobrazne. a znale smo zbilja zloupotrebljavati ta zvona i telefon. Kad god bi koje dijete zaplakalo po noći, sestre bi dolazile u sobu.

Moje cimerice i mene su beskrajno zabavljale vizite. Sestre bi usplahireno počele trčati po sobama - idu doktori, vizita, vizita, pripremite se - a to je značilo da treba skinuti gaće i leći samo s uloškom među nogama da te doktori lakše pogledaju. Onda bi oni nahrupili u sobu -dobro jutro jeste dobro jesmo super, ako se koja požali na bolove onda vele to vam je normalno popijte si tabletu ako imate, doviđenja. Jedanput se dogodilo da sam širila noge za vrijeme podoja, a jedanput smo to radile za vrijeme doručka. Zvuči kao ponižavajuća procedura, ali mi to nismo tako doživljavale. Nakon poroda smo izgubile sram. 

Nije mi se svidjelo što majke nisu na dječjoj viziti. Ona se obavljala ujutro kad su bebice bile na presvlačenju. Također, nitko nam nije došao reći što se s bebicama događa (barem da sestra kad doveze bebice veli - majke, sve u redu ili slično).
Moj sin je imao žuticu i otkrili su mu bakteriju koju je zaradio u porodu. U tom je slučaju doktorica došla u sobu i objasnila mi što se događa, a kako sam bila u šoku i zbunjena, sve skupa mi je ponovila i kasnije kad sam gledala bebicu pod lampom na terapiji. Tu sam zadovoljna s komunikacijom. 

Što se tiče poroda, jako sam razočarana s time što partneri ne mogu biti na porodu. Objašnjenje je da su između kreveta s porodiljama u rađaoni su samo neki tanki paravani pa bi drugima možda smetao moj muž. To je užano glupo, s obzirom da je nova bolnica, mogli su sagraditi posebne bokseve. Tako da sam uvjerena da nema sluha za prisustvo partnera na porodu. Veliki minus.

Meni je moj porod bio jako traumatičan tako da mi je teško pričati o proceduri o kojima inače raspravljamo na ovom forumu. Došla sam u bolnicu nakon što mi je puknuo vodenjak. Nudili su mi drip u jutarnjoj viziti. Odbila sam. Nudili su mi sredstvo protiv bolova. Odbila sam. Kako je porod dalje odmicao sama sam tražila nešto protiv bolova, a prihvatila sam kasnije i drip. U trudnoći sam se grozila ideje nalijeganja na trbuh, kasnije sam bila zahvalna što su napravili taj zahvat, jer prijetio mi je carski. Također, molila sam babicu da ne napravi epiziotomiju. Beba je bila okrenuta licem prema gore pa sam pukla. A i razrezali su mi međicu. Šivanje je dugo trajalo. ali za razliku od žene u boksu do mojeg, mene nije boljelo (to jest ja nisam urlala kao ona). Sve u svemu, sva moja očekivanja su iznevjerena. U rađaoni si prikovana za stol jer je CTG cijelo vrijeme prikopčan. Odmah žele uvesti kanilu za infuziju. Vode nema. Sestre ti pomažu tako da ti nose mokru gazicu.

[size=x-small]Moj muž je gotovo 15 sati proveo u čekaonici pa su ga na kraju pustili u rađaonu u vrijeme promatranja nakon šivanja. A to su napravili mimo procedure i na lijepe oči.[/size]

Što se tiče babica i doktora, imam dobra iskustva sa gotovo svima. Osim dvije sestre koje su me dočekale u rađaoni (i srećom brzo otišle), svi su mi pristupali ljudski. Imala sam osjećaj da mi iskreno žele dobro i da nisam za njih samo posao koji odrađuju do kraja smjene. a to puno znači. Mogu čak reći da me razgovor s jednom doktoricom izvukao iz očaja i s ruba depresije. Na porodu su me sestre držale za ruku, draga po licu i hrabrile. Za to im hvala. Puno je  doktora i sestri koje bi željela pohvaliti ,ali ne znam sva imena pa zato neću spomenuti ni jedno. 

Puno sam još htjela napisati, ali dosta za sad. Beba se budi...

----------


## Anemona

Zanima me ima li novih iskustava iz Zaboka? Da li je bio koji muž na porodu, jer mene uporno uvjeravaju da muž može na porod, a vidim da je* Fana* napisala da nisu dozvolili.
Da li može muž na porod?

----------


## TinaB

Ja sam rodila prošle godine u staroj bolnici i MM je bio sa mnom. On je bio drugi tata u povijesti bolnice koji je prisustvovao porodu. 

Stvar je u tome da su primalje (ne sve - ovisno o tome na koju naletiš) protiv toga da očevi prisustvuju porodu.

Moj savjet ti je da tražiš od svog ginekologa pismeni pristanak kojim on dozvoljava da ti muž prisustvuje porodu. I to im serviraš kad dođeš roditi.  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

Hvala TinaB na informaciji, još samo trebam zatrudniti.   :Razz:  Malo se informiram unaprijed, čisto da se pripremim, ovo za pismeni pristanak je baš odličan savjet.   :Kiss:

----------


## TinaB

Nema na čemu. Vjeruj mi - provela sam i previše vremena tijekom trudnoće u toj bolnici i znam više-manje kako sve to funkcionira...

Želim ti da čim prije ostaneš trudna!  :Kiss:

----------


## Gogica 24

Prije par dana jedna poznanica rodila u novoj bolnici uz prisustvo svog muža, dakle može se al moraš doista zapeti i to tražiti napismeno

----------


## vinalina

Zagorke...
Uskoro moram roditi u Bračaku, pa me interesira par stvarčica...

Da li se CR radi pod općom anestezijom? Mislim, ako želim? 

Kako djetetu pupak izgleda, čula sam da ima više vrsta vezanja pupka? I da li  dr objasne sve što bi me eventualno interesiralo vezano uz njegu pupka nakon izlaska iz bolnice?

I...imadoh toliko pitanja, a zaboravih...kad se sjetim, pitam još!

----------


## ana-

> Zagorke...
> Uskoro moram roditi u Bračaku, pa me interesira par stvarčica...
> 
> Da li se CR radi pod općom anestezijom? Mislim, ako želim? 
> 
> Kako djetetu pupak izgleda, čula sam da ima više vrsta vezanja pupka? I da li  dr objasne sve što bi me eventualno interesiralo vezano uz njegu pupka nakon izlaska iz bolnice?
> 
> I...imadoh toliko pitanja, a zaboravih...kad se sjetim, pitam još!


Pozdrav draga novosti vezane za to imaš na pdf Zabok - Bračak.
Što se tiče CR ja sam ti rodila 29.01. isto cr pod spinalnom znači bila budna i vidjela svoje fakine kad su se rodili i ljubila ih.Stavljaju u opču ali jako rijetko ak tak želiš onda je najbolje da se s doktorom odmah dogovoriš inače preferiraju spinalnu.

Što se tiče pupka nemaš brige sve ti objasne skroz a ak ti nije jasno sam pitaj i dobit češ odgovor moji dečki imaju preslatke pupčiće.

Pitaj ak te još kaj zanima tam sam provela dosta vremena pa ču ti probat odgovoriti.a i više je cura na ovom drugom pdf zabok -Bračak. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

Malo podižem ovu temu. Jel ima sad kakvih friških iskustva iz OB Braćak?

----------


## anđeo26012013

podižem temu....zanima me kakva su friška iskustva iz te bolnice....s hitnom za trudnice sam vrlo zadovoljna,napravio mi se uzv,sve krvne pretrage i ono standardno temp.,tlak,kile...

----------


## lberc

> podižem temu....zanima me kakva su friška iskustva iz te bolnice....s hitnom za trudnice sam vrlo zadovoljna,napravio mi se uzv,sve krvne pretrage i ono standardno temp.,tlak,kile...


kaj misliš tam roditi?
friška je Mucica,al ne znam ak se kaj javlja,ima posla sa bebicom

----------


## anđeo26012013

razmišljam tamo roditi,ali ne znam još

----------


## Mucica

> kaj misliš tam roditi?
> friška je Mucica,al ne znam ak se kaj javlja,ima posla sa bebicom


Jel me netko tražio?  :Wink: 
Nema me baš na forumu jer moja mala cicoljubka voli kad je mama samo njoj posvećena  :Wink: 
Da, sutra će biti 4 tj kako sam na Bračaku rodila svoju princezu  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam bila zadovoljna sa svime od rađaone do babinjača! Sve je novo, uredno, babica mi je bila fenomenalna, moja dr je ostala u drugoj smjeni nakon dežurstva da me ona porodi, sestre na babinjačama su 98% isto super... 
Ako imaš kakvih pitanja stojim na raspolaganju  :Kiss:

----------


## pavelyra

Pozdrav! Možda ovo pitanje ne spada tu,al pošto tu ima zabočkih mama,možda mi netko pomogne.  :Smile:  E pa ovako! Test kaže +. ♥ nije planirano,al srećicaaaaaa... imam par pitanja. možda ovo zvuči glupo,al zbilja ne znam di krenut. Općenito nemam nikakvih iskustava s bolnicom i sl.i sad sam izgubljena.   :Wink:  Inače mi je gin Punek. I jednom sam bila kod Polančeca (ne privatno) i nebi više htjela. Eh sad,za prvi pregled još ok,mogu kod Puneka,al financijski daljnji pregledi teško. Dal ja sad trebam mijenjat primarnog ginekologa,ovog socijalnog,pošto nebi kod Polančeca pratila trudnoću ili mogu normalno u ob zabok na preglede ili? Bilo kakav savjet je dobrodošao, gdje,kako,kod koga.. ispričavam se ako je pitanje glupo. I hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Mucica

Tko ti je socijalni ginekolog? Ajd da ne idemo off topic javi mi se u pp pa ti odgovorim sve što te zanima!

----------


## pavelyra

> Tko ti je socijalni ginekolog? Ajd da ne idemo off topic javi mi se u pp pa ti odgovorim sve što te zanima!


Ne mogu na pp jer sam nova tu i nemam dovoljno objavljenih postova! :/

----------


## Mucica

Ovako, za bolnicu moraš u pravilu imati uputnicu za pregled i uzv koju ti može dati jedino tvoj soc ginekolog! A onda se naručiš u bolnici kod koga već želiš, ja bi ti preporučila doktoricu Bračun ili Batas, njih dvije su super!

----------


## LeoNoa

Lp forumasi...
Evo malo friskih proslotjednih iskustava iz ob zabok rodilista.
Sve je islo po planu..
Cuvanje trudnoce 2 tj jer su blizanci bili u pitanju. Sestre na tom odjelu su VRH VRHOVA!!! svaka cast i svaka pohvala i nemamo jesne jedine zamjerke.
Porodjaj CR prosao super isli na opcu anesteziju i opet sve po planu. 
Nakon toga preselili zenu na odjel. Bebe su bile male pa dan dva u inkubator. Sve ok.
Naime sad skrecem temu na sestre s tog odjela rodilja. Zeni se upalile dojke radi neiskustva(prvorotkinja) sestre su bile totalno nezainteresirane za bilokakvu pomoc rodiljama. Njihovi odgovori su jako cesto isti: " a kaj bi vam ja sad?? Imate bebe pa dojite" 
Ali mene jako boli i sve mi se zgrudalo....
"Morate si masirati.. kaj bi vas ja masirala..??"
Sestra odlazi iz sobe uz lupanje vratima...
To se dogadjalo isti scenarij 3 dana dok ja nisam poludio i otisao do sestri i pitao da li je uopce koja od njih imalo se pobrinula da zeni od 24 god ode tam i pokaze kako da si sama pomogne da joj bude bolje.. da si olaksa ionako tesko stanje, strah, neznanje...
E i nakon moje intervencije su pocele ocekivane reakcije...
Na svako pitanje, molbu, bilosto one bi to napravile uz ocigledno okretanje ociju. I komentare koje su mislile da nitko ne cuje: " jos samo malo da otidje iz bolnice bidemo nekak pretrpele da nebu ovaj njezin jos isel nekam vise prijaviti kaj"
Ajde da se takva situacija dogodila samo nama. Ajde malo nije slusala pa se desilo zlo i nekako budemo to rijesili.. ali ne.. jer su u sobi bile 3 zene sa istim problemom... Zena pokraj moje se zalila da ju boli kaj beba povuce tolko jako da se sva zgrci... Odg sestre je bio:" ajde molim vas..  ja sam dva puta rodila i dojila i zo uopce ne boli.. kaj zmisljate.. "
Onak... Bez rijeci smo...
Uglavnom...
Sestre na rodiljama su strasno bezobrazne, nezainteresirane, lijene... Uzas uzasa. 
Nikad vise
Ako ikako mozete izbjegnite ob zabok u sirokom krugu.

Sretno

----------

